# Ed hardy geisha hat faceoff!



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2008)

okie macdoke ladies! This week's item is a trucker style baseball cap by ed hardy (pics below) chosen by the winner of the newsboy hat faceoff with this outfit:





APRILL!!!

So here is this week's item:





and for those of you who might have trouble finding it here is the link:

ED HARDY Geisha Multiprint in Pink at Revolve Clothing - Fre... - Polyvore

good luck! do your best and remember, make sure to read the rules prior to participating if this is your first entry! Enjoy!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2008)

well.. I decided to go for a bit of a semi valentines day feel to this outfit: heart earrings and heart shoes/bag










what do you think?


----------



## Anthea (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is my entry for this week


----------



## niksaki (Feb 4, 2008)

heres mine i thought i would go a bit bright and funky. lol


----------



## mahreez (Feb 4, 2008)

this is a tough one!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## magosienne (Feb 4, 2008)

love the outfits !! i need some tiem to think of mine.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 4, 2008)

Interesting item.... I went for a casual look, here it is:


----------



## MissPout (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## bellagia (Feb 4, 2008)

i love ed hardy hats....so adorable.


----------



## Pipsweet (Feb 4, 2008)

It reminded me of those crazy Japanese girls, so I've got a bit of a Harajuku-style thing going.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well.. I decided to go for a bit of a semi valentines day feel to this outfit: heart earrings and heart shoes/bag




http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFlB2azRydFhTM0JHN095X1 lKWGE2cGcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg

what do you think?

I LOVE the bag and shoes!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't usually wear baseball caps, but here's my try:


----------



## Aprill (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## beautyforashes (Feb 6, 2008)

Already I have seen some BADD outfits. I need one of them for my Valentine's Day Party!


----------



## Annia (Feb 6, 2008)

I love the hat!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Insensitive. (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 8, 2008)

i hate the hat but I loveeeeeeeeee everyones outfits! good job girls!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's mine girls!

Everyone's looks great


----------



## sali (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am not an Ed Hardy chick either. As a matter of fact I have placed my house on Hardy boycott (my husband is not happy with that), and so, in respect to my boycott, I will have to put this face-off on hold until my Union says otherwise.

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hate the hat but I loveeeeeeeeee everyones outfits! good job girls!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFk5zLXZfQXJUM0JHR3JXOX VKWGE2cGcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg Girl, I started to use the same exact leather jacket!


----------



## bCreative (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Pipsweet (Feb 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFmtJWHRfcWJXM0JHWVJYVV EwMFM2U1EAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg I heart those shoes, MissBGlam!


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Okee dokee, here's mine!


----------



## juizihunni (Feb 10, 2008)

Urban street chic look


----------



## Pomander_ (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate the hat too, but this was a really fun first challenge for me!! Good luck to all


----------

